
With a Mighty Hand and an Outstretched Arm [pdf] - simonebrunozzi
http://www.convexitymaven.com/images/Convexity_Maven_With_A_Mighty_Hand.pdf
======
simonebrunozzi
I think this is a great commentary on the current status of the economy, with
a focus on the US but global implications.

This passage alone is worth some merit:

> There are only two ways to resolve a debt crisis – either default or inflate
> with the caveat that inflation is simply a slow-motion default. (Yes, strong
> real GDP growth can also extinguish debt, but let’s stipulate this avenue as
> closed.)

